

ASKHN: How you do research/test your idea/concept? - maheshs

Me and my co-founders have couple of solution in b2b2 and b2c space. But we don't which one we should pick and start working on it.
Have you guys been in such kind of position, if yes then how you do your a/b testing.
======
bgnm2000
There are two approaches in my opinion. The first is the smarter of the two.

Interface with your target market non-stop, figure out exactly what they would
pay for. If you can do this, try to get a commitment (and maybe even try to
get them to pay) in advance, before you've even created the product. It's
important to understand - you shouldn't say, "what would you pay for?" as
they'll probably tell you 1000 things they think they need but don't. If you
can come up with clear, easy to use solutions, to problems they would pay to
solve (weather its saving money, time, etc.). Then often times, especially in
the b2b space - you can get potential clients to pay in advance (maybe offer
them some kind of deal for being an evangelist). Taking this approach is a
good way to make sure your business will be generating revenue from day 1.

The second approach is essentially the opposite. If your product is really
going to be easy to build, and you don't think you have the time to spend
interfacing with potential customers. Quit. Or just build it and spend many
nights making changes until you find people who will pay for it.

Bottom line is this, if you can't find people to pay for it in advance (or at
least committing to beta program etc.) - prior to building the product, how
likely are you to find people who will pay for it after it's live?

Back to your original question, do some research as to which business has the
largest opportunity for profit based on market size, competition, value
proposition etc. And also which business would hypothetically be easier to
create. Then go talk to both sets of targets markets, as stated above. That
should help you make your decision.

------
oscardelben
If it's applicable, you may want to setup a few adwords campaign and see which
product sells.

Put a buy now button and see how many people are willing to spend their money.
Of course on the buy now page you show a message telling them that the product
is currently unavailable, and you can ask for their data if you want.

Don't simply ask people around if they would be interested in your product
tough, because one thing is saying you would, another is to actually show the
money.

------
adam-_-
You could try making the simplest version of each solution and see which
one(s) are actually useful?

